# Blew a rear bag. Mkv gti



## wrekyaface (Jun 3, 2010)

so I was riding around yesterday, and had the setup maybe 6 months? and I aired up for a speed bump and I hear a gunshot. thought someone shot my car..lol but it was my rear bag, I guess where the rear bag sits in the control arm its been rubbing since day one? has anyone else had this issue? what was your fix? just modify the inner part where the bag sits?


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Lemme guess airlift rears?


----------



## wrekyaface (Jun 3, 2010)

Been an issue? Lol

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yea a lotta folks have been havin problems with those rubbing and eventually bllowing out. Only solution would be too widen the control arms or ditch airlift rears all together and go with dcups and ss5/airhouse 2.


----------



## wrekyaface (Jun 3, 2010)

*.*

ill check out these airhouse 2's 

shouldn't my bag be under warranty tho?


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Im not sure, i dont have much experience with airlift rears. Call airlift tho, their customer service is top notch and im sure they can help you out:beer:


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

were u able to limp you car back home?


----------



## wrekyaface (Jun 3, 2010)

*.*

aired up the fronts, and passenger rear and had to remove my rear bumper, my Exhaust was dragging on some bridge transitions lol


----------



## kdeboer (Feb 6, 2008)

I had rubbing issues with my MK2 airlift bags, and they replaced them with updated versions that didn't rub. Contact airlift to see what they say.


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a friend with a MKV GLI and he has blown two this year from rubbing on the lower control arm. He told me that AirLift has a one year warranty and they have sent him new bags each time. I have been running SS5 bags with D cups for about two years no issues.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Try the ss5 or air house 2s with dorbitz d cups shouldnt have any troubles with that rear set up


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

Or bagyard classic rear bags :beer:


----------



## wrekyaface (Jun 3, 2010)

going with the D Cups and Airhouse 2's a lot of people seem to be using this as there rear setup and coming out winners lol 


thanks for the help guys :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

The reason is because airlift rears. 

Dcups, ss5's. Win. :beer::beer:


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

GolfL said:


> Or bagyard classic rear bags :beer:


 which are the same design as airlift performance rears minus the fact that the bagyard have the valve on the side not the top 

the issue is that they are not centered properly in the LCA


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

Same design but better build. Never heard that a Bagyard classic caused problems due to rubbing.


----------



## darcness (Aug 8, 2008)

I've been running modified D-cups and AirHouse 2's in the rear for 2 years now as well. Never had a single problem with them rubbing. They go plenty low, ride half way decent, and are reliable. They get my vote. :thumbup:


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> which are the same design as airlift performance rears minus the fact that the bagyard have the valve on the side not the top
> 
> the issue is that they are not centered properly in the LCA


 They share the same design but Bagyards do center on the lower control arm and the plastic material is stiffer and doesn't expand so much like airlifts rear.


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

^ what he says :thumbup:


----------



## wrekyaface (Jun 3, 2010)

*.*

my only concern is not being able to lay it out completely with the d-Cups and whatever bag I decide. 


is there a difference in how "low" the Airhouse 2 vs the ss5's??


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Airhouse 2s are 2 inches compressed as opposed to ss5s with 2.7" compressed. Youll still lay out with dcups/ah2s :thumbup:


----------



## wrekyaface (Jun 3, 2010)

*.*

sorry to sound like a damn newb at this ****... lol :banghead: 

whats airlift rear bags rated at?


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

Piso said:


> They share the same design but Bagyards do center on the lower control arm and the plastic material is stiffer and doesn't expand so much like airlifts rear.


 so dont the air lifts you just need to do it right


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

The SS5's will give you a better ride because of the double bellows and will still lay out with Dcups.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

Give Jeff in our customer service department a call so that he can get them swapped out for you. (800) 248-0892 X 261 or email him [email protected] 0) 248-0892 X 261 or email him [email protected] The reason certain people see clearance issues was due to some of the sleeves being slightly larger in diameter compared to spec. 

We have just redesigned the MKV Slam rears to use a double bellow bag that no longer has the clearance issues that some people are seeing You no longer have to cut the car to install them either which allows you to return to stock suspension down the road. Just drill a hole and insert a nutsert on the upper mount.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> We have just redesigned the MKV Slam rears to use a double bellows bag that no longer has the clearance issues that some people are seeing. You no longer have to cut the car to install them either which allows you to return to stock suspension down the road. Just drill a hole and insert a nutsert on the upper mount.


 Can't wait for the new rear setup to be released! 

Good to see you on here Tom! :beer:


----------



## Simplicity (Nov 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Give Jeff in our customer service department a call so that he can get them swapped out for you. (800) 248-0892 X 261 or email him [email protected] The reason certain people see clearance issues was due to some of the sleeves being slightly larger in diameter compared to spec.
> 
> We have just redesigned the MKV Slam rears to use a double bellows bag that no longer has the clearance issues that some people are seeing. You no longer have to cut the car to install them either which allows you to return to stock suspension down the road. Just drill a hole and insert a nutsert on the upper mount.


 
Welcome Tom, when can we expect to see the improved rear kit? :wave:


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

sub'd. blew a rear airlift bag today as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

That's too bad. 

Where did it blow from? Also, which version of the 58130 do you have? The zytel top of the metal top? 

Cheers, 
Andrew


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> That's too bad.
> 
> Where did it blow from? Also, which version of the 58130 do you have? The zytel top of the metal top?
> 
> ...


 it split from the side where it meets the control arm. :banghead:


----------



## 01Jetta20VT (Jul 4, 2007)

Our tubular rear arms will eliminate this issue for good! When installed with any slam specialties bag, I will warranty the setup for as long as its installed on your car! :beer: Food for thought...


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

01Jetta20VT said:


> Our tubular rear arms will eliminate this issue for good! When installed with any slam specialties bag, I will warranty the setup for as long as its installed on your car! :beer: Food for thought...


 $$$$$$


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

01Jetta20VT said:


> Our tubular rear arms will eliminate this issue for good! When installed with any slam specialties bag, I will warranty the setup for as long as its installed on your car! :beer: Food for thought...


 Why do all that when airhouse 2s and s10 cups are soo amazing? And the whole rear setup costs $170 with no bag ever bowing or rubbing on anything :laugh:


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We have just redesigned the MKV Slam rears to use a double bellow bag that no longer has the clearance issues that some people are seeing You no longer have to cut the car to install them either which allows you to return to stock suspension down the road. Just drill a hole and insert a nutsert on the upper mount.


 I think i will wait for these redesigned rears. When are they expected to come out? 
My right side has been rubbing recently on the control arm, after no problems for 2years


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

O_O airlift rears does almost look like a balloon compared to bagyard rears... O_O No wonder they will rub if not centered perfectly... I would not ride with a damaged bag...


----------



## 01Jetta20VT (Jul 4, 2007)

bryangb said:


> $$$$$$


 Compared to the price of a normal rear kit, and considering you are also getting tubular arms the $$$ is not bad at all.


----------



## 01Jetta20VT (Jul 4, 2007)

bryangb said:


> $$$$$$


 Compared to the price of a normal rear kit, and considering you are also getting tubular arms the $$$ is not bad at all.


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

the airlifts will keep rubbing.. ive been through 3.. i have the innovation design and fabrication rear control arms. they ride great and wont blow.. i run re6 rears.. if ya are interested. pm me.


----------

